# Bringing the War to the City



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

This log is for my Urban War minis currently, I have two armies to paint, Triads and Viridians.

If I remember right they should be the same points in total, I'll get the lists up later.

Here's some pictures to tide you over before I get painting (paints etc under a pile of stuff in my room).

My purchase today, a Gale Force 9 Pinning Set. Really good quality and nice to use.










Now, the Triads.

Dragonflies 









Retainers

















Snipers









Kabuki Doll (left) and Triad Boss (right)









And finally, Sumo Bodyguard, was missing his original weapon so a Chaos warrior axe will do 









Needing to decide on the scheme for these, maybe rich reds and blues overall. Suggestions?

Viridians

Heavy Weapon Team









Snipers









Troops and Heavy Gunner









Probably will go with the green on the sniper as it is the official scheme.

On another note, I am looking at buying a 35 point army of Cygnar which would consist of: 

eHaley
- Squire
- Centurion
- Thorn

Arcane Tempest Gun Mages
- Officer
- - Defender

Black 13th

35pts

And then to expand to 50pts I'll get:

Stormblades
- Unit Attachment

Stormguard

Gonna play the list on the Vassal Warmachine Mod first and see how it goes :biggrin:

I'll get painting tommorrow I think.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Really not happy with the the first model in this update, skin needs a lot of work. More layering I think, need to buy some more flesh paint soon. Any tips?


















Second model is the Triad Boss, really happy so far, a nice rich purple came out well.


















Thanks for viewing this, and tell me what you think, tips etc are great.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking good. to be honest i dont really like the models but the painting is good.

the 1st one i definatly think more layers is the key.. maybe turn them into a sort of wash?


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Think when I did the green wash, it wasn't watered down enough to work how I wanted, more wanted it to be a glaze not soak it lol.

I'll be going back over it soon


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

The flesh you might want to try starting with a white base coat, also your paint doesn't seem to be applying all that well so give it a good shake and stir before you use it, this will give a good coverage and not look patchy. If you're wanting some good shades with your skin tones, you might want to try a brown as a shade colour this generally compliments flesh tones rather well and i find if you add a tiny bit of scorched brown to the first application of flesh the coverage is much better.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

I did start with a white basecoat actually. I think it's just the paint is old.


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Update time! Sorry if the shots are bad.

Bought two washes (effing 7NZD a pot... outrageous GW pricing.). Asurmen Blue and Badab Black.










First Viridian.


















And an update on the Triad boss. One arm still needs another wash.


----------

